# increasing air flow to attic room



## aycia (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a Rheem Classic 90 and it currently has a blower moter that is currently 3/4 hp with 1110 rpm.  It's a 3 story house and the hvac is located in the basement on the west side.The problem I'm having is that the bedroom on the opposite wall on the second floor as well as the attic room gets very minimul airflow.  The attic did not even have a vent, so we inserted a vent from a second floor bedroom with good output up into the attic.  But just so you know, there are no returns in the attic space.  I've had 3 service men come over and they have ALL suggested different things.  
#1 said he would install blower motors in the ducts that service the weak rooms.
#2 said he would redo the entire duct workings in the basement.  He said there were too many elbows and such.
#3 said he would upgrade the blower motor to a 1625rpm.

When I called the hvac supply company about upgrading the motor, he never heard of such a thing.
So I'm really confused as to which way I should go.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thansk!


----------



## Hube (Jul 1, 2007)

seems to me a RETURN in the attic room would help a great deal.
If you get a reputable hvac pro in to have a look, he will check and adjust the various supply registers for the proper air output . By using air measuring instruments he can "balance the duct system to give more air to weak areas. A pro may also need to increase the speed on your motor to provide more air.
 note; Return air plays a huge part in the performance of supply air, make sure there is enough of it.
 The hvac pro will check this out for you.


----------

